# Hypnosis and the immune system



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi http://www.acs.ohio-state.edu/researchnews...ve/hypnosis.htm


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

thanks, Eric. Interesting stuff.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Thanks for the interesting article.







It makes sense that if we tend to get ill more when we're stressed out, doing something to destress (or avoid stress) would strengthen our system.JeanG


----------

